# International 784



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I am looking at a 784 at a local dealership as a possible replacement for our 574. It appears to be in excellent shape, and the price is right, but I was wondering if anyone here has used one or owns one and could give me some feedback on the model. Any issues I should know about? Its made at the same factory that built my 574 and the basic styling is the same, but its about 20hp more and physically larger, which I could really use right now. When my dad purchased the 574 new back in 1972, he was told that it was 60hp. When I rebuilt it a few years back, I did some research, and discovered it was only 45hp at the PTO, which would explain why it was always struggling with what we were using it for.

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## ButchBCD17WD (May 8, 2011)

The person was probably talking engine hp which was probably wll in the 60's.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

In Europe it is popular to quote tractor size by engine HP where as in USA & Canada i beleive the PTO hp is the more used fugure, hence the discrepancy.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I understand the engine/PTO hp ratings, but engine HP is a useless way of rating something. You need the hp at the drawbar or PTO to get a true idea of what the tractor can do. To do otherwise is cheating in my book. I also misspoke in my first post. It is 52hp at the PTO, 45 at the drawbar and 67 at the engine. It appears that they lost 22hp (almost 1/3) through the transmission in that tractor.


----------

